# Postfix Problem Sender Address rejected not owned by user

## silwerspawn

I have tryed to fix this problem after i configured cyrus sasl on my server but i continue to get this error and i really dont know what to do.

```
<spawn@frostdrake.tk>: Sender address rejected: not owned by user spawn@frostdrake.tk
```

----------

## vaguy02

check to see if you have these settings:

smtpd_sender_restrictions=

 reject_non_fqdn_sender

smtpd_reject_unlisted_sender = yes

(I just put the two most common ones, there are alot more)

in your main.cf for postfix. It sounds like it's failing one of the sender checks.

vaguy02

----------

## silwerspawn

i have reject_non_fqdn_sender...

but tell me what does that mean exactly, it was used in an antispam guide

But now its allmost the same error :S except there is no @frostdrake.tk on the end.

```
<spawn@frostdrake.tk>: Sender address rejected: not owned by user spawn
```

----------

## silwerspawn

okay i have made it a little further:

```
May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 220 frostdrake.tk ESMTP Postfix

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: < users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: EHLO mail.frostdrake.tk

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250-frostdrake.tk

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250-PIPELINING

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250-SIZE 10240000

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250-VRFY

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250-ETRN

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: match_list_match: users231.kollegienet.dk: no match

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: match_list_match: 130.226.70.231: no match

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250-8BITMIME

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 250 DSN

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: < users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: AUTH LOGIN

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: xsasl_cyrus_server_first: sasl_method LOGIN

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: xsasl_cyrus_server_auth_response: uncoded server challenge: Username:

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: < users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: c3Bhd25AZnJvc3RkcmFrZS50aw==

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: xsasl_cyrus_server_next: decoded response: spawn@frostdrake.tk

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: xsasl_cyrus_server_auth_response: uncoded server challenge: Password:

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 334 ************

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: < users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: ****************

May 11 01:01:34 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: xsasl_cyrus_server_next: decoded response: **************

May 11 01:01:38 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: warning: users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: authentication failure

May 11 01:01:38 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: > users231.kollegienet.dk[130.226.70.231]: 435 4.7.8 Error: authentication failed: authentication failure

May 11 01:01:38 frostserver postfix/smtpd[18343]: smtp_get: EOF
```

i have tried with both spawn@frostdrake.tk and just spawn as username, but i still get the authentication error :SLast edited by silwerspawn on Mon May 11, 2009 6:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silwerspawn

okay. i compiled dovecot and recompiled postfix with dovecot-sasl, and configured, that worked, like a charm.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cach0rr0

mate....

That password hash you posted in the logs? 

You might want to sanitize that data, because that information is base64 encoded - not encrypted

<post edited to protect the innocent>

Probably not want you want published

probably need to change your pw nowLast edited by cach0rr0 on Mon May 11, 2009 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## silwerspawn

hehe thats what happens when you are tired and tries  to work  :Very Happy: 

but yes your are proberly rigth... ill need to change that password...

could you please edit it away.. thanks

----------

